# I took my emblems off and now i have a few tiny scratches



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

what can i do to cover them??? i can see the shiny silver in the scratch, i'm afraid it might rust and i waxed it to make sure it doesnt...

my car is black..


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> what can i do to cover them??? i can see the shiny silver in the scratch, i'm afraid it might rust and i waxed it to make sure it doesnt...
> 
> my car is black..


You could try getting touch up paint at nissan. its like 7 bucks. and just be careful when applying it on.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

any instrutions on how to use it?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> any instrutions on how to use it?


When you get the touch up paint, the lid has a brush on the end of it. Just make sure you have the smallest amount on it, if you dont. It will blob on there. You just have to be real careful on applying it. And it should do the trick. 

No instructions that i know of, pretty much do-it-yourself kinda deal.


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

i would like to know how you managed to scratch it just by removing the badges !!!!



damonfong0 said:


> what can i do to cover them??? i can see the shiny silver in the scratch, i'm afraid it might rust and i waxed it to make sure it doesnt...
> 
> my car is black..


touch up paint at nissan just be sure to buy the right factory color...(youd have to be retarded to mess that up)


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Ryan Coyne said:


> touch up paint at nissan just be sure to buy the right factory color...(youd have to be retarded to mess that up)


If you give them your vin number they should give you the right color.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe you could buff out the scratch with a tampon or diaper.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How did you take off the emblems? With a screw driver?! You were supposed to use a blow dryer or something, heat up the emblems/goo and then use something like floss to easily take it off.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Butt Hurt said:


> How did you take off the emblems? With a screw driver?! You were supposed to use a blow dryer or something, heat up the emblems/goo and then use something like floss to easily take it off.



the marks left there are the emblem marks, there were scratches wehre the emblem was, mostly the edge....


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Maybe you could buff out the scratch with a tampon or diaper.


where do i get the adapter to connect the tampon to my drill? or do i hand buff it?

ahah jk


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

use a toothpick to apply touch up and go over it until the entire area is flush. then polish and wax.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I had the same lil scratches, i used some rubbing compound, then some ntx was came out really good.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't think he means scratches as in- you can see the primer scratches. some rubbing compound or stratchx will most likely take it out


----------



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

there is no adapter for the tampon, u just have to wait for the right time of the month to use it, no drill adaptor needed....... :cheers:


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

dare devil said:


> there is no adapter for the tampon, u just have to wait for the right time of the month to use it, no drill adaptor needed....... :cheers:


tampon adapter??? are you in the wrong thread? lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lmao tamponw3d!


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

b15chik said:


> tampon adapter??? are you in the wrong thread? lol


ahah it was a joke from a few posts up lol...he's on the right thread..


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

anyways i bought the thing... yes i bought nissan's black... and dammit that liquid's color didnt match at all!!! lol but its better than letting the scratch rust into something worst... *sigh*....

i feel like brining a blow dryer around and getting other ppls emblems out now =D awhahahah


----------

